# Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?



## 9maddin9 (14. September 2018)

*Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauch mal euer Meinung für ein älteres NT. Situation ist wie folgt, mein Kumpel hat sich einen i7 4790K @4,5 GHz samt Unterbau günstig gekauft und möchte wenn neue GPU Gen von Nvidia erscheint die RTX 2070 dazu holen.
Er hat ein Be quiet pure power L7 630 W und ist mittlerweile ca 6 Jahre alt.

Jetzt die Frage, meint ihr das hier ein NT Wechsel nötig wäre oder kann das ganze noch 2 Jahre „betrieben“ werden?
Falls gewechselt werden sollte, warum?

Danke schon mal.

Gruß maddin 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## derTino (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Da wirst du nun sicherlich unterschiedliche Meinungen hören. Ich bin ein Mensch, der sich das nicht einreden lässt am liebsten aller 4-5 Jahre ein neues NT zu kaufen wenn es zur Hardware passt.

Allerdings ist das L7 nicht gerade das beste hinsichtlich der verbauten Schutzschaltungen. Wie es mit den Rails ausschaut kann ich gerade nicht genau sagen.
Wenn die 2070 evtl. auch noch eine OC Variante ist, dann stellt sich die Frage nach der Stabilität des ganzen. Es wäre in dem konkreten Fall tatsächlich eine Überlegung wert, sich da mal nach was neuem umzuschauen.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Netzteil wechseln. Die Dinger von HEC waren echt nicht so gut. Technisch einfach zu altbacken.



derTino schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das L7 nicht gerade das beste hinsichtlich der verbauten Schutzschaltungen.



Die Schutzschaltungen sind schon vorhanden und funktionieren auch. Aber technisch ist es einfach veraltet.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Es gibt Leute die sagen das sich Netzteile abnutzen. Ob da was dran ist weiß ich nicht.
Ich würde das NT erst mal behalten, die neue Karte kaufen und schauen ob der PC stabil läuft. 
Falls nicht kann man sich immer noch ein neues NT kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die sagen das sich Netzteile abnutzen. Ob da was dran ist weiß ich nicht.



Natürlich nutzen sich Netzteile ab. Kondensatoren halten nicht ewig und verlieren an Leistung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Eine topmoderne 600+€ Karte an ein 7 Jahre altes Low Budget Netzteil hängen?


----------



## paddypitt87 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Mmn ist ein neues Netzteil Pflicht. Gar keine Frage! Welche Karte nutzt du eig aktuell mit dem Netzteil? Ist auch eine allgemeine Frage der gesamten Auslastung. Wenn es jetzt kaum was zu tun hat nutzt es natürlich auch weniger ab. Aber gut da es technisch schon für die 970er nicht mehr gut war spielt das auch eig keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## drstoecker (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

unbedingt ein neues aktuelles nt kaufen, das genannte ist schon seit 7 jahren auf dem markt und wenn es auch schon so lange läuft dann weg damit. ich verstehe nicht das immer am Netzteil gespart wird.
merke dir mal, aktuelle hardware=aktuelles netzteil!


----------



## Tischi89 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

wo wir grade beim Thema "aktuelle Hardware und aktuelles Netzteil ist Pflicht etc" 

Ich habe ein DPP 10 ...locker schon 4 oder 5 Jahre alt...kann ich das noch mit der nächsten GrakaGen betreiben?


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die sagen das sich Netzteile abnutzen. Ob da was dran ist weiß ich nicht.


Ja, ist es weil die Kondensatoren chemisch altern und mit dem Alter wird es nicht besser. Und das merkst du nicht, auch wenn du es nicht glaubst, aber dieser Haufen hat noch vorher 'nen Rechner versorgt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Leistungsaufnahme ändert sich stark mit der Zeit, insbesondere in den letzten 8-10 Jahren seit dieses Gerät vorgestellt wurde.

Darüber hinaus ist das l7 nun richtiger Mist und sollte getauscht werden. 
Es hat einen Grund, warum be quiet bei den Nachfolgern so eine Batterie an Caps verwendet...


Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich würde das NT erst mal behalten, die neue Karte kaufen und schauen ob der PC stabil läuft.
> Falls nicht kann man sich immer noch ein neues NT kaufen.


*Und wenn das alte Netzteil die Hardware schrottet, kaufst du ihm dann was neues?!
*
Sorry, aber wenn du dich nicht mit den Auswirkungen von schlechten Spannungen auf die Hardware beschäftigt hast, solltest du nicht solche gefährlichen Ratschläge geben, die dem Gegenüber die Hardware kosten können, aber gewiss die Lebensdauer der Hardware reduzieren.

Nur soviel:
Das L7 kommt überhaupt nicht mit starken Laständerungen klar und sollte nicht weiter genutzt werden.
Insbesondere da es damals schon 'nen billigster Haufen war. Das wird mit der Zeit nicht besser!

Und ob das Netzteil halb im Klo ist, siehst du dann, wenn dir andauernd die Grafikkarte abfackelt oder es nicht 100%ig Stabil ist...


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



Tischi89 schrieb:


> wo wir grade beim Thema "aktuelle Hardware und aktuelles Netzteil ist Pflicht etc"
> Ich habe ein DPP 10 ...locker schon 4 oder 5 Jahre alt...kann ich das noch mit der nächsten GrakaGen betreiben?


Ja, das sollte immer noch recht brauchbar sein.

Ist halt auch ein Unterschied, ob wir von was brauchbarerm mit guter Technik, unabhängig regulierter Spannung oder irgendeinem klumpen, der +5V und +12V gemeinsam regelt, dir bei starker Last die Spannungen abkacken oder ähnlicher Mist passiert...

Netzteil != Netzteil.


----------



## Gysi1901 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



Tischi89 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein DPP 10 ...locker schon 4 oder 5 Jahre alt...kann ich das noch mit der nächsten GrakaGen betreiben?


In Sachen Technik ja, die Frage ist, wie lange Du so ein Netzteil nutzen möchtest. Viele empfehlen, ein Netzteil nach ~5 Jahren zu tauschen, ich persönlich würde es länger nutzen, wenn es ein DPP ist. Technisch ist das noch einigermaßen auf der Höhe.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



Tischi89 schrieb:


> wo wir grade beim Thema "aktuelle Hardware und aktuelles Netzteil ist Pflicht etc"
> 
> Ich habe ein DPP 10 ...locker schon 4 oder 5 Jahre alt...kann ich das noch mit der nächsten GrakaGen betreiben?



Das Dark Power kann man auch länger als 5 Jahre nutzen. Das ist ziemlich "fett" gebaut und kann so einiges vertragen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Ich war heute beim VW Händler. Wollte einen Golf ohne Motor kaufen weil ich noch einen vom Golf 2 in der Garage habe. Als ich dem Verkäufer sagte das ich den einbauen will hat er sich vor Lachen am Boden gewälzt.


----------



## 9maddin9 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Danke für die Antworten, das spiegelt auch meine Meinung wieder, dass das L7 so langsam ersetzt gehört. Dann werde ich noch ein wenig Überzeugungsarbeit leisten dürfen.
Danke an alle.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyWho (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Ich würde dafür eigentlich keinen Thread hier erstellen, ich hätte es erstmal probiert ob es noch tut und dann wenn ich merke es geht nicht ein anderes gekauft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Richtig, hauptsache den PC Schrotten, weil man am Netzteil gespart hat und das 10 Jahre alte, Gruppenregulierte Ding noch weiter nutzen musste oder dauernd flucht, weil das Netzteil lauter singt als 100 Grillen im Zimmer, man ständig freezes oder Lockups bzw Random Reboots hat. Erwähnte ich schon dass einem alle paar Wochen die SSD Abkackt? Und alle paar Monate die GPU...


Richtig, Hauptsache erst mal das mal das alte Netzteil ausprobiert, damit auch schön die Post dran verdient, damit man 10€ oder so an Versandkosten raushaut + 2€ Nachnahme Gebühr, die man sich hätte sparen können, wenn man sich mit der Grafikkarte 'nen gescheites Netzteil mit besorgt hätte.

Und soo teuer sind gescheite Netzteile ja nun auch nicht. Gibt schon ab ~60€ recht anständige Netzteile, die auch halbwegs leise sind und LLC-Resonanzwandler basiert -> Xilence Performance X, 550W für die "Geizhälse"

PS: Dir ist schon klar, dass einige Shops ab einem bestimmten Betrag die Versandkosten dir schenken??? Das könnte man dann vom Netzteil abziehen, so dass man dann statt 70€ an der Tür rechnerisch nur 55€ zahlt. Und dazu halt die 700€ GraKa...


----------



## JonnyWho (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

hör doch mit deinen dummen Übertreibungen auf. Wie willst du denn erreichen das dich wer ernst nimmt? Du spielst hier immer einen Netzteilprofi und haust einen Quatsch nach dem anderen raus hier. In meinem Beitrag haste das auch gemacht und lagst komplett FALSCH.  Als ob er den PC schrotten würde dadurch, das ist sowas von Quatsch. Aber naja, muss jeder selbst wissen was er tut, ich hab noch nie vor dem wechsel auf ne neue GPU das Netzteil getauscht vorher und bei mir ging noch nie irgendwas kaputt.

Du übertreibst echt extrem. Bin gespannt was noch von dir kommt und freue mich jetzt schon auf deine Reaktion die vermutlich wieder in einem deutlichen Ton unter aller Kanone sein wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> hör doch mit deinen dummen Übertreibungen auf.


DAS hat noch vor kurzem einen Rechner versorgt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Computerbase Artikel "das leisten alte Netzteile" war ein defektes Netzteil dabei, dessen Restwelligkeit nicht messbar war. Auch das Gerät wurde aus einem funktionierendem Rechner ausgebaut, welcher "ohne Probleme" lief.

Und nach den Fakten willst DU uns hier echt erzählen, dass das alles kein Problem ist, ein Netzteil in unbekanntem Zustand zu verwenden? Insbesondere dann, wenn man davon ausgehen muss, dass es nicht wirklich gut für moderne Systeme geeignet ist?!

Schonmal dran gedacht, dass ich Informationen habe, die dir nicht vorliegen??

Nur soviel:
Noch einmal, das L7 ist Gruppenreguliert. Das heißt, dass man das Gerät mit normaler Last dazu zwingen kann, die Spezifikation zu verletzen!!
Das L7 hat die Pufferkondensatoren vom L8 auch nicht, so dass die Lastschwankungen von den Komponenten die Filterkondensatoren belasten. L8 und System Power 8 und 9 haben diese Pufferkondensatoren aber, die die Lastschwankungen z.B. von CPU und GPU mildern können.

Und das kann dann, kombiniert mit den anderen Dingen, z.B. die Spannungsregler belasten, so dass sie stärker "verschleißen" und sterben. Such mal nach "Kombiinstrument Scenic 2", dann verstehst vielleicht, was ich meine...


Zurück zu Hardware:
Du hast 'ne dreckige Spannung, die in den Spannungsregler rein geht, den stark belastet, aber der Spannungsregler kann die dreckige Spannung auch nicht soo gut wegfiltern, so dass davon auch wieder 'nen Stück von am Chip ankommt.

Kurz: Das killt dir die Hardware!!


Untersuchungen von Minern haben ergeben, dass Restwelligkeit von 60mV und mehr die Lebensdauer der Komponenten negativ beeinträchtig...


Reichen dir diese Fakten, um mir zuzustimmen?


----------



## Gast20190527 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Ich frage mich grad ob du wirklich so ein Netzteilprofi bist wie du denkst oder ob du nicht eher versuchst durch deine sehr arrogante Schreibweise einfach die anderen in eine Ecke zu stellen. Du selbst sagst ja von dir das du Netzteilprofi bist und hast auch in dem Beitrag von Jonny bis aufs Blut diskutiert wegen der Lautstärke und lagst scheinbar doch am Ende falsch. Und mich hast du nebenbei auch noch von der Seite angemacht.

Davon aber mal komplett ab, würde ich tatsächlich auch sagen das ein neues Netzteil nicht verkehrt wäre und könnte dir somit recht geben.


----------



## Adi1 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grad ob du wirklich so ein Netzteilprofi bist wie du denkst oder ob du nicht eher versuchst durch deine sehr arrogante Schreibweise einfach die anderen in eine Ecke zu stellen.



Gewöhne dich daran, der postet immer so. 

Hier rennen ja eh nur totale Vollpfosten rum,

da kann so ein Profi ruhig mal die Klappe aufreißen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> und hast auch in dem Beitrag von Jonny bis aufs Blut diskutiert wegen der Lautstärke und lagst scheinbar doch am Ende falsch.


Und warum hat er dann das 1300W EVGA gegen eines der von mir erwähnten und als "besonders leise" bezeichneten Geräte ausgetauscht??
Also wenn es denn so leise wäre, wie er behauptet, warum hat er es nicht behalten?

Findest du das nicht extremst verdächtig? 

Hier noch mal die Lüfterdrehzahlen:
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 1300 W Review | TechPowerUp
1183rpm bei 20% Last!

Aber vielleicht glaubst du den Amazon Reviewern eher als mir:
Amazon.de:Kundenrezensionen: EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 80+ GOLD, 1300W Voll Modular NVIDIA SLI und Crossfire Ready 10 Jahre Garantie Netzteil 120-G2-1300-X2


			
				Amazon schrieb:
			
		

> PROS:
> - Cables are well sleeved
> 
> CONS:
> ...





			
				Amazon schrieb:
			
		

> Don't buy it if you're going for a completely silent build. The fan is noisy with eco-mode off and with eco-mode on goes crazy (from 0 to 100% speed) every 10 to 15 minutes even when the computer is idle.





			
				Alexander Scheuermann schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist, wie für EVGA bekannt, sehr gut. Auch sind die Specs wie Restwelligkeit(Tests gibt es im Internet) gut. Das einzige Manko an diesem Netzteil ist:* Es ist verdammt laut.* Der Passiv Modus macht das Netzteil leise, sofern keine Last anliegt. Nach einiger Zeit bringt auch der Passiv Modus nichts mehr und das Netzteil läuft ab jetzt mit Lüfter. Die Lüfterkurve ist sehr Aggressiv und so Läuft das Netzteil schon von Anfang an bei viel zu hohen Drehzahlen, sodass das Netzteil bei weitem nicht Leise ist. Der Luftstrom ist sehr stark aber auch verständlich, denn EVGA gibt bei diesem Netzteil ja 10(bzw 12) Jahre Garantie. Damit sie das einhalten können muss die Kühlung deutlich stärker sein.



Muss ich noch mehr sagen?
Glaubst du denn zumindest den Leuten bei Amazon??

Nicht dass die Amazon Reviews gut wären, aber bei so vielen Bemerkungen zu der Lautstärke würde ich das jetzt nicht unbedingt als bedauerlichen Einzelfall sehen wollen.


----------



## ebastler (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Zum Thema, mich hat neulich jemand gefragt was der Grund sein könnte, dass der PC (R5 1600, RX480, unter ein Jahr in Betrieb) nicht mehr läuft. Hab nach dem Netzteil gefragt und, oh Wunder, das E7 aus dem vorigen Build wurde beibehalten. Long story short, die RX480 hat kein Jahr überlebt und war fritte. Da er nicht auf mich hören wollte und das Netzteil zumindest jetzt tauscht, denke ich mal, die neue GPU wird 6-12 Monate halten.

Es gibt nen Grund warum wir empfehlen, Netzteile zu ersetzen - und einen Grund, warum wir bei manchen obwohl sie alt sind nichts sagen. Netzteil != Netzteil. Aber manche Schinken haben mit moderner Hardware echt nichts mehr in einem Case verloren.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grad ob du wirklich so ein Netzteilprofi bist wie du denkst oder ob du nicht eher versuchst durch deine sehr arrogante Schreibweise einfach die anderen in eine Ecke zu stellen.



Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn Stefan das etwas härter anspricht. Es geht ja auch darum den Leuten klar zu machen, wieso ein altes, technisch überholtes Netzteil für moderne Hardware einfach nicht geeignet ist und dann drückt man etwas auf die Tube, damit es klar rüber kommt.
Ob man das dann annimmt oder doch das alte Netzteil weiter nutzt, ist dann immer die Sache des einzelnen. Man kann nicht alle überzeugen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Ich kann nur von mir reden und ich würde bei so einer Schreibweise garantiert nichts von Stefan annehmen. Ich finde es aber lustig das er mich zitiert und MIR irgendwelche Meinungen von Amazon zeigt bzgl eines netzteils das ich weder habe noch möchte  Er muss scheinbar mit allen Mitteln im Recht sein und hat am Ende doch kein Recht. Ich würde mir sowieso selbst ein Bild machen und nicht erst großartig rumfragen 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Hier rennen ja eh nur totale Vollpfosten rum,



das ist leider trurig aber wahr. Ich frage mich bei manchen Usern echt wie sie es überhaupt schaffen ihren PC zu starten, bei den Fragen die sie stellen. Grade hier im Beitrag ist es ein sehr gutes Beispiel, man will eine neue Generation Grafikkarte und frägt vorher ob man sein uralt Netzteil weiterhin verwenden kann, alleine die Logik klärt das doch schon auf.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> das ist leider trurig aber wahr. Ich frage mich bei manchen Usern echt wie sie es überhaupt schaffen ihren PC zu starten, bei den Fragen die sie stellen. Grade hier im Beitrag ist es ein sehr gutes Beispiel, man will eine neue Generation Grafikkarte und frägt vorher ob man sein uralt Netzteil weiterhin verwenden kann, alleine die Logik klärt das doch schon auf.



Er hätte also deiner Meinung nach nicht nachfragen sollen oder wie soll ich das deuten?


----------



## Gysi1901 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> man will eine neue Generation Grafikkarte und frägt vorher ob man sein uralt Netzteil weiterhin verwenden kann, alleine die Logik klärt das doch schon auf.


Nein, es gibt Leute, die einen Rechner kompetent bedienen können, obwohl sie von den Komponenten kaum Ahnung haben. Da wäre es auch meine Herangehensweise, in so einem Fall kurz in einem Forum nachzufragen, statt mich im Netz 30-300 Minuten einzulesen.

Niemand kann sich in sämtlichen Themen auskennen. Wenn man in einem Schachforum fragt, ob eine bestimme Eröffnung sinnvoll ist oder eine bestimmte Strategie erfolgversprechend ist, werden sich auch viele Vereinsspieler an den Kopf fassen, aber es kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er das ignoriert oder einfach die Frage beantwortet, ohne dabei herablassend zu werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Korrekt!
Nicht jeder hat Zeit und Lust, sich in die Materie einzulesen. Dafür sind Foren da, um die Meinungen auszutauschen.

Wenn man dann nach 8-10h vom Bau kommt, den ganzen Tag Rohre verlegt, Schlitze gefräst/gestemmt und/oder irgendwelche Schweren Sachen geschleppt hat, hat man besseres zu tun als sich über irgendwelchen Mist, der einem eigentlich nicht interessiert, durchzulesen.

Dafür gibt es dann die Leute, die Spass dran haben, neues zu erlernen und sich intensiv mit der Materie auseinandersetzen...


Und hier sind wir wieder beim Thema Foren. 

Und dazu muss ich mal Wikipedia zitieren:


> Forum (Kultur), ein realer oder virtueller Ort, wo *Meinungen untereinander ausgetauscht werden können, Fragen gestellt und beantwortet werden können*


Forum – Wikipedia


Ganz ab davon sollten wir hier eher auf den Inhalt achten, nicht auf die Form...
Sprich dass das, was man sagt möglichst korrekt ist und insbesondere aber *Schaden vom Fragenden abwendet!*

Das Netzteil ist ein gutes Beispiel:
Kauft man sich ein neues, ist man 50-70€ ärmer, hat dafür aber idR kaum Probleme ("Montagsgeräte" kommen leider hin und wieder vor). 
Kauft man sich kein neues Gerät, so ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man auf Probleme stößt, relativ hoch. Ob das jetzt Spulenfiepen, Instabilitäten oder dass das Netzteil die Hardware zerstört ist, spielt letztendlich keine Rolle. Denn das ganze kostet Zeit und Nerven im besten Fall und im schlimmsten sogar Geld. Weil einige Leute dann nicht mehr weiter wissen und ihren Kasten dann im worst Case zum "freundlichen Schrauber um die Ecke" schleppen, sie dann für 100€ Arbeit und noch weitere 100€ Material blechen dürfen, dabei dann irgendeinen Rotz reingebaut bekommen (die Ladengeschäfte haben leider relativ häufig nicht die besten Netzteile). Im Besten Fall ist das dann sowas wie 'nen be quiet System Power 9...

Und ist der mögliche Ärger wirklich Wert am Netzteil zu sparen?!
Ab einem bestimmten Alter, kombiniert mit der entsprechenden Technik muss man einfach mit Problemen und Scherereien Rechnen, die nicht immer offensichtlich auf das Netzteil deuten...

Und der Worst Case ist eben auch der von eBastler beschriebene Grafikkartentod. Und nein, Garantie gibt es nicht immer und wenn, dann wartet man erst mal 4-12 Wochen auf den Ersatz!


----------



## JonnyWho (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt Leute, die einen Rechner kompetent bedienen können, obwohl sie von den Komponenten kaum Ahnung haben. Da wäre es auch meine Herangehensweise, in so einem Fall kurz in einem Forum nachzufragen, statt mich im Netz 30-300 Minuten einzulesen.



Da man zu 90% sowieso falsche Antworten bekommt oder Vermutungen als Realität dargestellt werden, ist das nicht wirklich von Vorteil. Ich bereue meine Netzteilfrage z.b. auch. Hätte ich einfach gekauft wäre ich genauso zufrieden gewesen am Ende und hätte zumindest nicht mit einem bestimmten User hier ständig diskutieren müssen nur weil er nicht akzeptieren will falsch zu liegen.

Dennoch wäre es sinnvoll hier wieder aufs eigentlich Thema zurückzukehren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Hätte ich einfach gekauft wäre ich genauso zufrieden gewesen.


Ähm, warst du nicht der jenige, der das ursprüngliche Netzteil gegen eines von mir erwähnte getauscht hat?

Wenn du mit dem 1300W EVGA so zufrieden warst, warum hast du es dann gegen ein Straight Power 11 getauscht?? Also _DAS_ verstehe ich jetzt wirklich nicht...
Denn das macht keinen Sinn...

Insbesondere da es massig Kabel für EVGA Netzteile gibt:
Kabel EVGA in Netzteilkabel Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JonnyWho (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Damit liegst du falsch, ich hätte sowieso als Ersatz das bequiet Netzteil gekauft. Weil ich bisher immer bequiet hatte und die Qualität und Laustärke davon kenne. Das 750W hätte ich ebenfalls genommen weil ich mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten habe. Das habe ich auch alleine im netz rausgefunden, auch wenn ich zugeben muss das du mir das zeitgleich hier geschrieben hast. Aber das Netzteil wurde nicht aufgrund deiner Empfehlung gekauft. 

Der Grun warum das 1300W verkauft wurde, war schlicht und ergreifend der bereits genannte das ich die Wattzahl nicht benötige. Du willst mich mit deinen Fragen nur aus der Reserve locken weil du es ums verrecken nicht akzeptieren willst das du in diesem Fall einfach falsch liegst.


----------



## ebastler (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Fakt ist, das G2 1300 ist bestialisch laut. Ich kenne den Anlass zu diesem Streit nicht, aber wenn es nur darum geht ob das G2 1300 laut sei oder nicht, dann ist Stefan eindeutig im Recht:
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 1300 W Review | TechPowerUp

Wenn sogar Aris mal etwas als laut bezeichnet, dann ist es laut. 
"but the fan is a speed and noise demon, especially at higher RPMs"
Abgesehen davon reicht die Leistung zu rpm Kurve aus um das zu sagen.

By the way, mein Antec HCP 1200 ist bei 800W Dauerlast leiser als ein Noctua NF-F12 bei 1000rpm. Und der ist bei 1000rpm garantiert leiser als das EVGA Ding bei 1000rpm (also Idle). Nur mal so als Vergleich, dass viel Leistung auch halbwegs leise geht.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Hat stefan jetzt nen kumpel holen müssen damit er im recht ist ? Ich schmeiss mich langsam echt weg mit euch. Wahnsinn  Und trotzdem ist das Netzteil NICHT bestalisch laut und keineswegs Störend laut. Das ist nunmal ein Fakt


----------



## Gast20190527 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Ich würde vorschlagen ihr beruhigt euch jetzt alle mal wieder und drinkt etwas Tee. Und dann kehren wir zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## ebastler (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Lies mal auf den vorigen Seiten, ich hab da auch schon geschrieben, du Nase...

Also hat Aris, der wahrscheinlich bekannteste Netzteiltester, keine Ahnung? Ist das deine Aussage? 

EDIT:


Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen ihr beruhigt euch jetzt alle mal wieder und drinkt etwas Tee. Und dann kehren wir zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.



Ja, da hast du wohl Recht, mein Kommentar hier war etwas arg unhöflich und unnötig provozierend. Sorry dafür. Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn Leute Fakten (und ein Review von Aris ist für mich ein Fakt, der hat Messgeräte wo jedes einzelne mehr kostet als bei den meisten von uns die ganze PC Ecke) nicht als solche anerkennen, und persönliche Eindrücke als Fakten darstellen. Wenn mir vorkommt, ein Netzteil sei laut, ist das ein Eindruck. Wenn ich ein Messgerät benutze und feststelle, dass es deutlich lauter als ein Anderes ist, dann ist das ein Fakt (brauchbares Messgerät vorausgesetzt).

Anyway, back to topic. Das hat sich ja im Grunde eh schon geklärt, das Netzteil muss raus und ein Neues rein. Welches bleibt dem TE überlassen, Optionen gibt es genug. Ohne die genaue TDP der Karte zu kennen würde ich spontan zu einem 550 Watt Formula Gold, Whisper M, Focus Plus Gold oder Straight Power 11 raten. Wenn die Karte grob so viel Strom zieht wie ne 1070 reicht das dicke (und das Focus, das oben rum gern laut wird, dreht dabei noch nicht auf).


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Hat stefan jetzt nen kumpel holen müssen damit er im recht ist ?



Keine Sorge, das hat Stefan nicht nötig. Der kennt sich schon sehr gut damit aus.


----------



## ebastler (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das hat Stefan nicht nötig. Der kennt sich schon sehr gut damit aus.



Und kann selber gut genug Pöbeln und schimpfen, bei Bedarf


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*



ebastler schrieb:


> Und kann selber gut genug Pöbeln und schimpfen, bei Bedarf



Mir hat er auch mal die Hosen stramm gezogen. 
Ist aber schon lange her und damals lag ich in der Tat falsch. Aber man lernt ja eh nie aus. Von daher passt es schon.


----------



## Neppi88 (16. September 2018)

*AW: Altes NT für RTX 2070 behalten?*

Stefan gibt Hinweise auf die Gefahr.

Sicherheitsbeauftragter gibt Hinweise auf die Gefahr. 
500.000 Leute können vor einen Gabelstapler mit gehobener Palette laufen ohne das was passiert.
Bei 500.001 kommt die runter und erschlägt den einen. 
Wären alle nicht da gewesen wären noch 500.001 am Leben. 
Gute Quote für die überlebenden aber der Sicherheitsbeauftragte hatte recht. 

Gute Quote für PCs die noch leben aber stefan hatte recht. 

Denkt das doch mal bisschen weiter nur weil es bei vielen gut geht geht es nicht bei allen gut.


----------

